# considering DA for a one off........ideas ?



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Im going to be doing a deep clean on my ibis white A3 soon.

On advice..... after a full de-contamination, multiple chip repairs flattened with 3000grit megs, its getting 105/205 then wax.

I initially considered doing it by hand.

Would i be better buying a 2nd hand DA for it, then selling it on once i'm done? (read, keeping it once i'm bitten with the bug ?)

I'm guessing the end result will be far better with a DA ??


Any input welcome !!!!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah well worth having if you can afford it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Get a das6 pro for £99 on the cyc group buy

Well worth having in the collection


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

where abouts you based? Someone might offer to lend you one.


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

west lothian, scotland.

Its not that i can't afford it, its that without a garage etc, its not going to be a regular occurrence.

I'm doings all this to :

a : Remove some slightly yellowed marks from old vinyl
b: Remove some slight scuffs etc
c : make future cleaning much easier.

I guess there might be future options in using a DA on mates cars etc for removing scratches. Could charge a small amount to pay off a DA ?


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Zolasbackheel said:


> where abouts you based? Someone might offer to lend you one.


This , I'd happily lend you one if you was closer :thumb:


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Maybe i could even get a loan of a garage....and some experience......


Nice to know that such people still exist by the way !!!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I was going to say borrow mine mate, then I saw where you're based. I can recommend the DAS Pro mate. A bit shaky and loud past speed 4, but very competent. Lake country pads and Scholl polishes or Menzerna should see you right.


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

You could send it to me in the post....................................................


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Once you use a DA correctly for the first time you will amazed from your results from 105 and 205 then a wax on top, takes the strain out of hand polishing and you get far superior results, your paint will look much more fluid this is machining that takes the strain away.


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Kimo73 said:


> Get a das6 pro for £99 on the cyc group buy
> 
> Well worth having in the collection


More info / link ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

google it.


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

suspal said:


> google it.


Let me rephrase.

I googled 'CYC group buy', but can't find it.
new to this, and not sure what CYC stands up for.

Have, however, googled the polisher and am interested.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

CYC....Clean Your Car....look under the Traders list for the GB


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877
Here^^^


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Cheers ! Might be tempted into buying that, seems like good value for money !


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

You will definitely get better results using a DA mate. As for selling it on after using it. I bet once you've used it and seend and felt the results first hand, you'll not be selling it 

I had a similar thought when I bought mine nearly 3 years ago. Funnily enough I still have mine.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

You would need arms like Popeye, a huge amount of time and staggering technique to get anywhere near the finish which could be achieved by a DA.

There are also other things you can do with a DA other than polishing. A number of glazes and waxes/sealants can be applied by machine. Get the scrubbing brush and you will be able to work on the carpets and I am sure it was Mike Phillips who said he never got better results on tyres when using the scrubbing brush


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

I would also bet that you wouldn't want to give it up  Doing a full car by hand only is fun for 1 panel, then it's a pain... Would have never thought before that I would use the machine to wax the car (currently using Megs ULW), but it's ridiculous how quick, thin and even you can do it with the machine, thus if nothing else, that would be a good reason to keep it... Also doing once a year a 205 or even Ultimate polish is something I am planning now, thus again using the machine. Can also use it on alloys with a small pad to make them really nice and shiny... you will find uses for it for sure


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As above, I have a das 6, not the pro, as my first DA I use a Flex now, but still dig the das out, if I have anyone giving me a hand, a great little back up :thumb:


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

So, ive convinced myself that £100 is a worthwhile investment. 


Can someone suggest a set of pads to go with the das 6 pro, initially to do megs 105, then 205 on a white audi a3? Hex logic are popular right?

And a waxing buffing pad......


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Black,White, (Green), Orange


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

is that black white and orange must have, with green as an option ?


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Das6 pro purchased. 


GAME ON !


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

lowejackson said:


> You would need arms like Popeye, a huge amount of time and staggering technique to get anywhere near the finish which could be achieved by a DA.


Eh, don't have arms like popeye..... but DO have big legs.

Squats and eggs, boats and hoes.


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

I would look into the new pads that Meg's came out with this year - a new, thin type foam pad, and even the cutting pad is now recommended on a DA, and supposedly finishes very well even on soft paint.. If I didn't have all my pads from their older series, I would jump in. They also do a new backing plate that is very sturdy, and I believe the same works with their legendary microfiber pads, which are great for removing defects faster (although the new cutting pad may make this less needed)....


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ibisa3 said:


> is that black white and orange must have, with green as an option ?


IMO yes.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm also seriously looking at getting a DA polisher for my Glazier White Audi A3. But I know nothing about compounds, polish, glazes or different coloured pads. 
I normally polish and wax by hand.

I have seen the Das 6 pro on the clean your car web page, but I need to understand what pads do what with what chemicals. 

Or if anyone would be interested in showing me


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Put simply phil
The harder the pad the harder the cut.
The courser the compound the higher the cut.
You vary the cut with a particular product by using either a harder pad to increase the cut leval or using a softer pad to decrease the cut leval.
Varying the speeds also influences the cut leval
Then you. " jewell " the paint up ( refine it to an extreme high gloss ) using a medium to soft pad.
Audis are generally hard paint finishes but you should be ok with orange down to black using 205/105 then a black or even red to spread your wax out


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Put simply phil
> The harder the pad the harder the cut.
> The courser the compound the higher the cut.
> You vary the cut with a particular product by using either a harder pad to increase the cut leval or using a softer pad to decrease the cut leval.
> ...


So a hard pad will cut more of the surface off and a course compound is more aggressive?

Thanks 
Phil


----------

